# Why I live where I live.



## K-man (Feb 20, 2011)

With so much negativity about the world let's explore a bit about where we live and why.

I live on the outskirts of Melbourne, Australia.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...est-in-the-world/story-e6frf7kx-1226009073384

Melbourne because we are constantly regarded in the top ten most livable cities of the world and Australia, .... well that's pretty obvious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kick back and enjoy. 





 
From where we live we can be enjoying lunch in a local Yarra Valley vineyard restaurant in 15 minutes, in the city for a concert in less than an hour, out among the gum trees in 10 minutes or at the beach in a bit over an hour. :asian:


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great Idea.

I live in a small town called St. Michaels the town has about 2500 residents yet were 1 hr from Washington DC, 1 hr from Baltimore MD, 1 1/2 hr from Philly, 45 min from the ocean.  One of my other hobbys is taking photos. Here are a few from around my house.


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Great Idea.
> 
> I live in a small town called St. Michaels the town has about 2500 residents yet were 1 hr from Washington DC, 1 hr from Baltimore MD, 1 1/2 hr from Philly, 45 min from the ocean.  One of my other hobbys is taking photos. Here are a few from around my house.



Gorgeous photos ballen!  :asian:  

We have a photography forum here, it would be great to see more of your work if you are willing to share.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 20, 2011)

Carol said:


> Gorgeous photos ballen!  :asian:
> 
> We have a photography forum here, it would be great to see more of your work if you are willing to share.



I'm by no means good enough to post in a photography section.  Shoot 3 or 4 of the pics I took with my cell phone. lol


----------



## Balrog (Feb 20, 2011)

I was born and raised here in Houston, TX.  I lived in Austin, TX for 13 years, and I've lived in various countries in the Pacific Basin:  Australia, Singapore, Indonesia, Republic of the Marshall Islands.  But I keep coming back to Houston, 'cause Houston's where it's all at.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was born and raised in New York, and started to raise my own family there......I hated the winters, though.....I came to New Mexico to work at Los Alamos National Lab.....and to get away from the NY winters.....as for why I *stay:*

there's deer and elk to hunt(or just look at!) :






and things like my beautiful corn to grow





and hawks for my neighbors:





and the Rio Chama to fly fish from, or picnic beside






and mysteries to wonder at






Skiing and snowboarding are usually close by, the winters are mild compared to what I grew up with, the growing season is fun, I can ride my motorcycles from March to November, *and* a few days in between. I get to go to peyote ceremonies and pray with* all* my friends and relations, and not just the Indian ones, 'cause that's the law around here. 

Biggest reason, though? If I need salt sea air, open water, and real fishing (and I sometimes do),it's a good thing San Carlos is just a shortish drive away, because I'm a landlocked sailor who got myself a mountain gal, and I'll *never* get her out of the intermountain west, anyway.....:lfao:


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in the vicinity of Nashua, New Hampshire, about 45 minutes north of Boston.  Money Magazine voted it the best place to live in America blah blah blah.    When I moved up from Mass. in 2008, I was a bit ambivalent about  living here.  However, once I started hiking, I fell in love with the  area and bought a home here last summer.







View From Patio by Sikaranista, on Flickr







Mine Falls Park 038 by Sikaranista, on Flickr







Up Pack Monadnock by Sikaranista, on Flickr






Mt. Deception 088 by Sikaranista, on Flickr







Way North 032 by Sikaranista, on Flickr








Nord 3 by Sikaranista, on Flickr







Handwritten by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2011)

I live north of Detroit, Michigan.  Came here for the job, and I like it very much.  Michigan is a beautiful state.

Before that, I lived in a small town on the Eastern Coastal Plains in North Carolina.  Moved there for the job.  Can't say I liked it all that much.

Before that, I lived in Albuquerque, New Mexico.  Moved there to get married.  Great place, I love the Southwest, and I love Albuquerque and indeed all of New Mexico.

Before that, I lived in Denver, Colorado.  I've actually lived there on-and-off several times; I was raised there from age 13, but have left and come back for many reasons.  Denver is a great place, and the mountains are beautiful.  Unfortunately, it's full of California liberals and I dislike that very much.

Before that, I lived in Racine and Kenosha, Wisconsin.  Moved there for the job (in northern Illinois).  Love it!  Great Lakes living, midwestern values, nice people, great cheese, and bratwurst.  Good beer.

Before that, I lived in Denver.  Again.

Before that, I lived in Omaha, Nebraska.  Moved there for the job.  Not that fond of Omaha, actually.  It's not bad; just nothing all that wonderful about it.  One of my sisters and my mother live there.

Before that, I lived in Denver.  Again.

Before that, I lived in Okinawa, Japan.  USMC on Camp Foster.  Loved it.

Before that, I lived in Southern California (Camp Pendleton).  Loved it.  Been back since, it's not the same.

Before that, I lived in Denver.  Again.

Before that, I lived in the Peoria/Pekin area of central Illinois.  We moved a lot back then; so I lived in lots of small towns like Morton, Deer Creek, San Jose, and so on.

Before that, I lived in the Quad Cities area of Illinois.  We moved a lot then too, so we lived in Bettendorf, Iowa, East Moline, Illinois, Rock Island, Illinois, and so on.

Before that, I was born in Galesburg, Illinois.

Before that...

And with my former job as a road warrior, I can say I've been everywhere, man.  I like most places I've been.  But I never counted one place as home.


----------

